# Need map of CFB petawawa with building names



## koko_00 (28 May 2007)

I am going to the G6 conference tomorow in Pet so if someone could please post a map of up top for me that would be great. 

If noon can find it then maybe somone can just give me directions as an alternative, i need to go to the Reichwald Mess. 

Thanks


----------



## Teflon (28 May 2007)

Try asking the pers at the front gate - I'm sure they will beable to direct you.


----------



## koko_00 (28 May 2007)

Thats what i was going to do but just incase there was noone there or whatever i want to be prepared. 

I have a map but it only has the building numbers not the names so if somone could just tell me the building number for the Reichwald mess then that would be all i need. 

Thanks


----------



## Teflon (28 May 2007)

Sorry but I havn't been to Pet in years or I would tell you - I'm sure someone will pop on and let you know but in the end the fellows at the gate will help you out.


----------



## Trinity (28 May 2007)

http://www.psppetawawa.com/uploads/BaseMap.pdf

If anyone is concerned about opsec/persec about publishing a base map,
it comes from a PSP website and is open information.


----------



## Trinity (28 May 2007)

My bad

I believe it's J106

That's the WO/Sgt's mess, right?


----------



## George Wallace (28 May 2007)

It is easy to find.

Straight throught the Front Gate.  At the Four Way Stop (Left of the Dakota at the Base Museum) TURN RIGHT.  Continue past the Base Museum and at the "Y" junction in front of the Leadership School barracks, take the left fork.  Continue straight at the next STOP sign and the parking lot is on your left side.  First street after the STOP (that you have already passed) is the street that you turn left onto (NO Right Turn possible, as it is a "T" Junction).  The afore mentioned parking lot is still on your left, and the Mess is on your right.


----------



## koko_00 (28 May 2007)

Thanks, got everything i need, feel free to lock this up.


----------



## GUNS (29 May 2007)

Petawawa sure has changed since my posting there in 1968. :warstory:


----------



## Drummy (29 May 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Petawawa sure has changed since my posting there in 1968. :warstory:



Just a few changes from 1956, WOW.     What a difference.

Drummy


----------

